# Food Store near Morritt's



## tomlucy74 (May 23, 2008)

We will be going next week to Morritt's Tortuga Club.  Can someone tell me the name and how far away from Morritt's I can find a good size food store and also the name and how far from Morritt's is a food place that is open on Sunday's.  Thanks!


----------



## Htoo0 (May 23, 2008)

Believe there is a small grocery store across the street. There is a large one about mid-point between town and the resort. What do you mean by food place? Think it's a law the stores can't open on Sundays. Restaurants should be open. Been a while for me so hopefully someone with recent knowledge can update if I'm mistaken. Enjoy!


----------



## Seaside (May 24, 2008)

It is a government rule that no stores are open on Sundays, except for the gas station "grocery stores". There you should be able to get milk, bread, eggs, things like that.  The restaurants are open on Sundays... also another rule, no live music on Sundays. Foster's Express, across the road, actually closer to the Royal Reef, opens at 7 a.m. on Monday. (walking distance) There is a wonderful new food store, Foster's, at a big shopping center in Savannah, across from the Texaco Station. There is also a liquor store in the complex at that shopping center in Savannah. Morritt's has a restaurant, and an Over the Water Dock Bar that serves drinks, of course, and bar food: burgers, quesidillas, etc.


----------



## tomlucy74 (May 24, 2008)

I mean't a foodstore to purchase food and cook at our timeshare.  How far away is Fosters from Morritt's?


----------



## Seaside (May 24, 2008)

Foster's Express, at the Morritt's Plaza across the road, IS a food store. You should be able to buy mostly everything you want/need there. No need to drive far. They have meats, fish, vegetables, cheeses, bacon, luncheon meats, cottage cheese, butter, many things that any food store would have, just a smaller version store.


----------



## Seaside (May 24, 2008)

Foster's in Savannah is about a half hour drive from Morritt's...I would go to the Foster's Express first to see if you can get all you need there before taking the long drive.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (May 25, 2008)

Seaside said:


> Foster's in Savannah is about a half hour drive from Morritt's...I would go to the Foster's Express first to see if you can get all you need there before taking the long drive.



Ahhhh!  Do tell!    

Is it a shorter drive to grocery store in Savannah,(as opposed to the one on the way to/from the airport)? 


We'll be at the Seaside in late June, and the Foster's in Savannah sounds like it will fit the bill.     We stayed at the Morritt's a couple of years ago and while many of the staples were available at the Foster's Express,  the meat selection was quite limited.     

We made a pretty long drive into town, to shop at a large grocery store, (can't remember if it was a Fosters or Hurleys), and a liquor store.   I don't remember how long the drive was, but it certainly seemed longer than a 1/2 hour and we got caught in horrendous traffic.

Can you please tell me how to get to the big shopping center and, what other types of stores are at that location?

Thanks a bunch!! 

Thanks!


----------



## caribbeansun (May 25, 2008)

It's right on the main road - on the left as you head towards the east end - pretty hard to miss it.

There is a Foster's, a Jack Scott liquor store, a Kirk's hardware store, a video store, hair studio and a couple restaurants and a few other smaller shops.

Selection at the Foster's is very good.  They get a small selection of fresh fish in on an irregular schedule but have a large selection of chicken, beef and pork to chose from.  It's a very good store and actually has better selection than a number of stores here at home.

I assume Seaside=Morritt's.  Take the main road into town along the south shore, once you see the signs for Pedro St. James you're basically there, there is also a Pizza Hut (?) and a Wendy's across the street.  The only trick was figuring out how to get into the centre without doing a U turn - never did figure it out so I used the Post office parking lot to turn around


----------



## Seaside (May 25, 2008)

The shopping center, going from Morritt's: in Savannah, there will be a Texaco station on your left, there is a complicated intersection, the Country Village Shopping Center is on the right. When you enter the shopping center, there will be the liquor store on your left, I do believe it is Jaques Scott, and then A.L. Thompson Hardware Store, then you will see Foster's, which is a BIG food store. Their selection is wonderful.....I would still suggest if you are arriving on Sunday, to check Foster's Express across the road from Morritt's and Royal Reef to see if you can buy what you want there, on Monday.  They open at 7 a.m., their trucks make new deliveries around 9.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for the great replies!

We'll be arriving on a Friday, so we'll hit the big Foster's on Saturday.

Thanks, again!


----------



## pdq (May 26, 2008)

Fosters website With store locator & weekly specials

http://www.fosters-iga.com/


----------



## anne1125 (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for the link.


----------

